
Why some physicists think there's a 'mirror universe' hiding in space-time - laurex
https://www.livescience.com/truth-behind-nasa-mirror-parallel-universe.html
======
ascorbic
It's pretty funny that this story started in the Daily Star and was actually
picked up by other outlets. It's the most downmarket of daily tabloids in the
UK. It's like getting your cosmology stories from the National Enquirer. It's
not really surprising that it's inaccurate

------
artsyca
I'm pretty sure we'll eventually understand that our universe has no beginning
and no end, it's a perpetual motion machine.

As well we'll understand that time is not the fourth dimension per se but the
constraint that keeps everything happening in the 'now'

~~~
uniqueid
I dunno. I'm not a physicist, but Time as a fourth dimension seems sensible.
Since what you consider 'here' (your office, maybe) isn't the same as my
'here' (my living room, atm), why should your 'now' (2020-06-23) be the same
as Ben Franklin's 'now' (eg: 1790-01-01)? Must any one 'now' be more
significant than any other? A person has to be _somewhere_ in time and space.

~~~
artsyca
It's our shared now dude. We're in the here and now. Ben Franklin is dead as a
motherfucker.

~~~
uniqueid
Well, he's dead to people _in 2020_ , not to his contemporaries over in the
18th Century, if you catch my drift. And _we 're_ dead, to people in (most of)
the possible 3020AD futures that branch out from 2020.

 _The hedge is in case there are some where medicine advances to the point
where we live 1000 years_ :)

~~~
artsyca
There's only one now. That's time forcing everything to happen all at once.
Quit thinking like a classical physicist and take into account all the
discoveries of recent years. I fucking hate this website why do I keep coming
back to it?

~~~
uniqueid

      > There's only one now
    

Why, because _you_ experience it? Is that different from saying the only
_place_ that exists is your office? That's just where _you_ are.

~~~
artsyca
Yea dude that's my theory that time is what keeps everything focused on one
single now so that energy doesn't leak out to some other now somewhere else

There's nothing outside this one moment, ever.

It all moves together in perfect unison and that's why the speed limit is the
speed of light.

Edit: for all these other histories happening outside of the now, they can't
change shit about their timelines so they obviously don't have the same
freedom of movement we do, do they?

~~~
uniqueid
That's over my head. Anyways, I shouldn't shoot my mouth off. Like I said,
Physics is not my field :)

~~~
artsyca
Dude computer science is the one field to rule them all

